#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  alguem usando Base ubnt de 3 rockets?? Ap 5AC 90HD 3x30°

## guiggoo

tarde povo... achei muito bacana o sistema , parece legal onde tem muita densidade de clientes num mesmo AP ....

não gostei muito do preço, mais se funcionar bem , pode ser uma boa...

https://www.divinatelecom.com/produt...0-hd-airprism/

https://dl.ubnt.com/datasheets/airMA...C-90-HD_DS.pdf

pelo que entendi no datasheet , ela tem abertura de 8° .... se for comparar com a base de 20 que é apenas 4°....

----------


## aragaodiego

@*guiggoo* Realmente essa setorial airPrism HD é um monstro...

Outra alternativa é utilizar 3 PrismStation um ao lado do outro. Na verdade, a PrismStation é um Rocket Prism Gen2 só que com antena integrada, ou seja ambos são o mesmo rádio AC e possuem as mesmas funcionalidades - airPrism, GPS Sync, carcaça metálica...

A antena do PrismStation é bem isolada, sem lóbulos laterais então vc tem a possibilidade de colocar varias em um POP sem prejudicar com interferência as antenas vizinhas. Tem opções de 30,45,60 e 90 graus.

----------


## guiggoo

Propaganda e sempre boa ... mais na prática alguém usando ?

----------


## wondernetwork

será que vem com os radios ??

----------


## guiggoo

radio vendidos a parte .... mais caramba , usa os paineis bem proximos ..... e varios ...

----------


## wondernetwork

entao essa porcaria vai sair mais de r$5.000,00
5mil em 3 paineis.
tem algum sentido nisso aí ???

----------


## guiggoo

realmente caro.... porém .... em pops superlotados pode ser uma boa opção..... eu mesmo não tenho onde aplicar , mais pro futuro isso me interessa ....

----------

